# Tent etc etc??



## ATJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi!
I need suggestion/help for one man tent (military style). I'm looking for one enough small and convenient tent to carry in my rucksack. 
Also I'm planing to replace my old cooking system with Jetboil cooking system. Unfortunately, no one in the unit had no opportunity to use the Jetboil and made me interested is the Jetboil cooking system compatible with valve of power fuel  from other manufacturers or just fit with original valve of Jetpower fuel...

Regards!


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 17, 2009)

That + bivvy bag is what I use. Well, attempt to use, I don't think I know how to put the bloody thing up properly.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 17, 2009)

If I'm camping (aka car camping) with a lot of other people or around strangers, I bring my Taj Mahal tent, you know, the kind that the box says sleeps 8-10.  Otherwise, it's a tarp like Rapid's pic.  No point in carrying more than you have to.  Or spending a lot of time setting up/taking down a tent.

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2009)

I suggest getting the best commercial one-man bivy tent you can find, and bring a little tarp or a poncho to cover it if it's not tactical.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have one of those 1 man houch tent kits the Army gave out back in 2003, old camo color with the cover tarp and regular set up, it's about the size of a puss pad rolled up and pretty light. I strap that to the outside of my ruck on the side, put the radio on the other side to counter the weight.

But I have to agree with everyone else, just use a small tarp or poncho. You can take a piece of 550 tie it to two trees and then toos the poncho over it and tie it down with small stick used as stakes... very easy and fast!


----------



## EATIII (Dec 17, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I have one of those 1 man houch tent kits the Army gave out back in 2003, old camo color with the cover tarp and regular set up, it's about the size of a puss pad rolled up and pretty light. I strap that to the outside of my ruck on the side, put the radio on the other side to counter the weight.
> 
> But I have to agree with everyone else, just use a small tarp or poncho. You can take a piece of 550 tie it to two trees and then toos the poncho over it and tie it down with small stick used as stakes... very easy and fast!



Bungee Cords are your friend, always carry 4:)


----------



## lockNload (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm digging the low profile shelter Rapid. Did you use 550 cord tied to sticks on the corners and then a stick or pole to elevate the one side? Walk me through this....My only concern is when I'm camping like last year in Colorado in bear country I need something that's a little more defensive in nature. Luckily at the top we came across a left behind shelter that was partially in tact from a previous camper and we reinforced it with deadwood poles and used a tarp as a roof and it was up against a tree. Woke up to a nice bull elk 20 yds away :)

ATJ, here are some lightweight sil tarps you can check out. They can be pretty pricey. http://www.basegear.com/tarpshelters.html


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 17, 2009)

For camping by myself, poncho hooch with my bivy bag and sleeping bag.

For camping with the wife if we're going to be moving? I use my Kelty tent, 3 man tent w/ rain fly and pseudo-vestibule.

For base camping... I break out the GP Small.

I made this video to illustrate a poncho hooch for some people I know that didn't know wtf I was talking about.






This is only one way to make a hooch, you can use 2 bungies and make a lean-to by staking the ends, or 4 bungies and just slope it. I prefer a raised center if possible simply because it helps with reduction of puddling with a standard poncho... they have a tendency to have more material inside the borders than the actual borders length due to stitching, which then makes them gather puddles close to the edges.. an unsupported center ends up making a pool in any significant rain, which then may override your suspension methods causing said 10g+ pool to flop down on top of you. Not cool.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 17, 2009)

RP that rocked, simple and to the point. that was a great show of the basics:cool:


----------



## ATJ (Dec 18, 2009)

2Rapid

I think that your idea will work, Thanks! Only I need to find tarp/basha which is made from some good windproof/waterproof material because I am planing to use this type of shelter during CSOR course in mountains and now is 20+ cm of snow. Inside of tarp for the 1 line i will put poncho, over that NATO foam slepping matrace and on the top bergan sleeping bag with goretex cover. Bottom outsides of tarpa I will consolidate with snow, also "back" side of tarpa I will  try to set up little bit lower and consolidate with snow and for the end rucksack wiil close the entrance. For one to two days this will work...rest of time we will be in big army tents.
If everything go good with this idea i will post some pics soon!

Thanks once again!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 18, 2009)

I use the same thing as Rapid.  One of mine on has 6 x 3/8" bungees on it, simply stake it out flat and then lift it with the poles.  ATJ, a 330-420d PU coated ripstop nylon will do what you want.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2009)

Like MAC and Rapid that is what I was issued and use.
Bungees I dont like so much because you are limited in the distance you can cover, 550 cord is superior IMO (but I'm biased), learn a quick slip knot and its at least as fast. 
I carry poles and stakes if I need them, rarely can trees be used 100% of the time in a tactical situation because rarely are trees grown in accordance with your tactical needs, but use them as much as possible.
In snow they arent ideal because they let too much heat escape.
In a cold weather/tactical situation, keep the hootchie as low as possible, your head end towards your threat.

Brits call them bashas...

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...sult_group&ct=title&resnum=11&ved=0CEYQsAQwCg

We call them Hootchies...


----------



## ATJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank's guys. ASAP i need to catch our unit stocman and look for the old or extinguished  equipment in the warehouse. If I'm lucky I may find something simila to basha ...or in the end I always can dig a "wolf's hole".


----------



## car (Dec 18, 2009)

pardus said:


> Like MAC and Rapid that is what I was issued and use.
> Bungees I dont like so much because you are limited in the distance you can cover, 550 cord is superior IMO (but I'm biased), learn a quick slip knot and its at least as fast.
> I carry poles and stakes if I need them, rarely can trees be used 100% of the time in a tactical situation because rarely are trees grown in accordance with your tactical needs, but use them as much as possible.
> In snow they arent ideal because they let too much heat escape.
> ...


 
Bought one those several years ago at U.S. Cavalry in Fayetteville. It was labeled "SAS Hootch." It served me well in all conditions. Still have it in a stuff bag. I added 550 cord loops to some of the grommmets to make it easier to "strap up."  But I like bungees. Always six or more wrapped around the frame of my ruck. They make things easier when "hootching up" in the woods.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 18, 2009)

EATIII said:


> RP that rocked, simple and to the point. that was a great show of the basics:cool:


 

yeah excuse the fat civvie basterd in the video... I figure I have 14 years to get back into fighting shape, that's when the daughter will start trying to date...


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll have to hit up my mate in the air force about setting it up, but it seems pretty simple, but he can probably educate me on where to put the beer fridge and the shower


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 18, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> I'll have to hit up my mate in the air force about setting it up, but it seems pretty simple, but he can probably educate me on where to put the beer fridge and the shower



The Air Farces version is called:

NSN 754-9870-225 - 4 Star, Room, Hotel, Single Occupant. 
Note Pilots may substitute the above for NSN 754-9871-225 - 5 Star, Room, Hotel, Single Occupant.


----------



## ARS-031 (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 To Rapids Mona Lisa 

Usually I will use that set up and then if I cant use stakes I will tie off my bottom corners to rocks. I may or may not of made myself look like an idiot one day :cool:, so Ill pass on my lesson, if using a set up like Rapids drawing, pay attention to wind direction :2c:


----------



## Nasty (Jan 11, 2010)

*Skills*



Ranger Psych said:


> For camping by myself, poncho hooch with my bivy bag and sleeping bag.
> 
> For camping with the wife if we're going to be moving? I use my Kelty tent, 3 man tent w/ rain fly and pseudo-vestibule.
> 
> ...


 
Hey RP, you got skills Bro! Now lets see what you can do with the Gortex rainsuits that a lot of the kids are using these days.:)
I was issued Gortex but never gave up my poncho


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2010)

Our unit gave us these little self-setup tents that consists of a floor an bug mesh- grab it and twist it and it folds up into two little circles like those sunshields you use in your car.  Extremely lightweight, easy to use and quick to break down.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 11, 2010)

I was issued goretex as well, still have all my goretex to boot..... but a standard poncho obviously has utility all over


----------



## Nasty (Jan 12, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> I was issued goretex as well, still have all my goretex to boot..... but a standard poncho obviously has utility all over


 
Agreed, I retired seven years ago and still use my poncho for a shelter a couple times a month.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't have one yet.... but have heard good reports from a number of folks.

http://hennessyhammock.com/index.html


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 28, 2010)

Hennessy hammocks are very good, I have one.  But my next one will be a Blackbird (pricey, but good)
http://warbonnetoutdoors.com/blackbirds.php
My second choice would be an ENO Doublenest with 'slap straps' (much cheaper, but with no net)
http://www.eaglesnestoutfittersinc.com/double-nest-hammock.html
Making you own quick adjust 'slap straps' (ring slide buckles) explained here;
http://www.tothewoods.net/HomemadeGearRingBuckleSupports.html

Best tarp/hooch I've ever come across is Kifaru's "Super Tarp", which is super lightweight, very strong and packs down to something the size of a canteen.  The Super tarp also can add an "Annex" door (purchased separately) which allows for one of the Kifaru (or other) lightweight folding stoves to be used inside and vented out. Everything now comes in either a dark Coyote Brown color or white.  Not cheap stuff, but Kifaru gives a lifetime guarantee for normal wear and tear and treats military personnel like royalty.
https://www.kifaru.net/supertarp2009.html


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuck some of that stuff is expensive!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 28, 2010)

Yo, my ghetto side said "stomp this motha fucka out right here"


----------

